# sciatica....will i aggrivate it



## brett (Aug 14, 2005)

ive had a pretty ordinary 12 months, seperated from my wife and into a bit of a rut and a dark spot. Trying to get myself really motivated to hop on the bike my when i twinged my back a little. result is huge pain down left leg from sciatica. Its slowly getting better as it is actually muscular not spine problems. feels like a knife at times.
im about 80% and wondering if anyone has any experience with sciatica. im worried hopping on the bike will aggrivate things.
I have a new 586 ready to ride, but with the isp i have little luxury for short term adjustment. im booking in for a proffesional bike fit just to be extra careful. 
seriously thought about chucking the whole thing in and become a hermit !
any help


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

I had/have sciatica (self diagnosed) due to tight a piriformis muscle (from one leg squats). Maybe it creeps up once in a while but not from cycling. I haven't had any issues from cycling.

First thing is to get better...Assuming it's a muscle issue (like me)....stretch, stretch, stretch every chance you get especially in the morning.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

brett said:


> ive had a pretty ordinary 12 months, seperated from my wife and into a bit of a rut and a dark spot. Trying to get myself really motivated to hop on the bike my when i twinged my back a little. result is huge pain down left leg from sciatica. Its slowly getting better as* it is actually muscular not spine problems*. feels like a knife at times.
> im about 80% and wondering if anyone has any experience with sciatica. im worried hopping on the bike will aggrivate things.
> I have a new 586 ready to ride, but with the isp i have little luxury for short term adjustment. im booking in for a proffesional bike fit just to be extra careful.
> seriously thought about chucking the whole thing in and become a hermit !
> any help


I have a lot of experience with back pain as a result of two ruptured and now degenerated discs. I guess my first question is how do you know (or what do you mean) by what I bolded/underlined above? Once I understand what you mean maybe I have some advise that is relavant. Also, how far down the leg does the pain extend? What causes the pain to get worse? I am not in the medical field fwiw...


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a perpetual case of sciatica and the only thing which helps me is riding. This is in my case, yours could be different.


----------



## brett (Aug 14, 2005)

ive been to 3 different chiropractors and had x rays. they all had the same opinion.. i go to chiro twice a week and also massage. any thoughts on accupuncture.
i must admit ive always done weights and cycling for about 20 yrs and im guilty of not stretching enough-
the pain starts deep inside left bum cheek, down my hammy and stops at the moment about an inch on the outside of my leg below knee.
Im in the building game and self employed, as such its hard to get down time. i find ladders do me no favours and generally carrying much weight on my left side isnt pretty. im stopping every half hour to lay down flat and roll my legs over to stretch


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

brett said:


> ive been to 3 different chiropractors and had x rays. they all had the same opinion.. i go to chiro twice a week and also massage. any thoughts on accupuncture.
> i must admit ive always done weights and cycling for about 20 yrs and im guilty of not stretching enough-


If it's a muscle issue, did they say which muscle?

Maybe see a sports therapist (or sport doctor) instead of an acupuncturist (that's my thought).


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I have sciatic nerve pain. No problems riding. I consider my case relatively mild such that I'm not diligent about treating it. But when I do, it's stretches for the back and glutes that cure me, and pretty quickly. I know the inclination is to stretch where you feel the pain, but that won't work as I'm sure your chiros will tell you. Also, when I carry heavy loads on my shoulders ( I perform a lot of wood carrying ) I alternate which shoulder bears the load with each log I lift. My chiro said that's about as good as I can do given my choices.


----------



## steelrpm (Apr 27, 2011)

kookieCANADA said:


> If it's a muscle issue, did they say which muscle?
> 
> Maybe see a sports therapist (or sport doctor) instead of an acupuncturist (that's my thought).


x2. I've skimped on a few of my injuries by avoiding specialist M.D.s but when I slipped a disk, it was no joke. 

Cycling hasn't bothered my sciatica much at all. Running on the other hand is a completely different story. Sometimes my right ass cheek goes completely numb after a few of miles on a treadmill and I walk back to my car like the whole right side of my body is fused together.


----------



## Summit_Rider (Aug 29, 2006)

*Piraformus ( Hip flexor) syndrome*

As a long time cyclist - close to 40 years... I have dealt with siatic pain for many years. I drive a lot for work- 1000+ miles / week which also is part of the problem. I have found that daily issues with siatic pain can be relieved by streatches that loosen the piraformus ( hip flexor) because when it is tight it tends to constrict the siatic nerve at the lower back. Everyone's back issures are different, but cyclists tend to have tight hip flexors that can cause siacitc pain so this is worth checking into ... Here's a link to an article from Velonews that describes this better than I can :

VeloNews Training Center: Piriformis Syndrome and cycling


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

My sciatic nerve injury started a few years after a track bike spill. Ran from the right side hip flexor, crossing over down my left leg to my calf. Painful for a few weeks, up and down the length of my leg. 

Went thru some physical therapy, which included core work, massage, and cardio. In fact, we avoided stretching the sciatic. Any stretching involved the opposite side of the leg. So avoid anything that will stress your sciatic nerve.


----------



## lessarde (Feb 17, 2007)

My dad fought with sciatica pain for several years and surgery looked imminent. However, it finally cleared up and hasn't come back so the inflamation won't necessarily last forever - just a thought with regard to surgery.


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy (Sep 6, 2007)

Sciatic Pain Relief Exercises for Piriformis Syndrome

#19 is the bomb!!!


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

OldSkoolFatGuy said:


> Sciatic Pain Relief Exercises for Piriformis Syndrome
> 
> #19 is the bomb!!!


I do #19 like 3 times a day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Summit_Rider (Aug 29, 2006)

I do # 17, #18, #19, #20 + cat cow + others every morning . 

Helps to manage the sciatic pain for me.


----------



## brett (Aug 14, 2005)

thanks guys, taken all on board.


----------



## happy_frank (Jul 22, 2012)

*Recently diagnosed with sciatica*

Just sharing my scary, worrying ongoing experience..
49yrs old, typically do 4 group rides per week, 2 midweek about 30-40miles @18~20MPH
2 weekend of 50-80 miles @ 13-18, depending on hills (very big in northern California) About 60lbs overweight.
Started getting pains in my lower back and pains & weakness in my left leg about 8 weeks ago. ( I 'diagnose' the weakness in hindsight, the pain was so intense I couldn't sense much)

Everyday pain became too much, saw my doc, diagnosed with sciatica about 6 weeks ago, 
Funnily enough at that time getting on the bike relieved the sciatica, but I decided to give the bike a rest, see if I could get better more quickly

Started out on Meloxicam daily (anti inflammatory) & Norco, (painkiller) as needed.
As far as the meds go, I missed my meloxicam one day and had a very uncomfortable day at work, clearly has quite an impact.
I'm also undergoing physical therapy, a range of stretching exersizes. As far as I can tell these are trying to counter years of sitting on my butt at a desk and being hunched over handlebars by stretching my hip in the opposite direction to my other daily activities.
Also have traction 2x per week, stretch the spine.& use lots of ice packs on my hip.
I find therapy and ice to be reasonably effective. if I have a bout of intense pain I can do the stretching exersizes and relieve or move the source of the pain.
I'm using 1 painkiller maybe every other evening to help sleep. 

Now the scary bit, went for a ride today, 1st in about a month, just a short 5 miler out & back. First 2.5 is a gentle downhill, back up the same route.
On the outward part felt some weakness in my ankle, nothing otherwise, felt good.
On the return, felt a low intensity pain in my hamstring when pushing it & sitting in the saddle. 
Got out of the saddle for the final short climb & my left leg almost buckled beneath me. Couldn't apply much in the way of pressure to the pedals, also couldn't really sense the location of my foot and ankle, felt very unstable on the bike.
So, I've made a lot of progress over the past few weeks, but lots of concerns about my future on the bike, its tough enough with 2 good legs.
Anyone have experience to share?


----------



## vfr (Jul 14, 2012)

brett said:


> ive had a pretty ordinary 12 months, seperated from my wife and into a bit of a rut and a dark spot. Trying to get myself really motivated to hop on the bike my when i twinged my back a little. result is huge pain down left leg from sciatica. Its slowly getting better as it is actually muscular not spine problems. feels like a knife at times.
> im about 80% and wondering if anyone has any experience with sciatica. im worried hopping on the bike will aggrivate things.
> I have a new 586 ready to ride, but with the isp i have little luxury for short term adjustment. im booking in for a proffesional bike fit just to be extra careful.
> seriously thought about chucking the whole thing in and become a hermit !
> any help


IMHO, you're playing with fire. If you haven't seen a medical doctor to determine the exact cause, it can't be treated properly. If you had ever experienced very bad back pain you wouldn't be seeking help on a forum. Sciatica and back pain go together....enough to cripple you physically and mentally from the pain. Seek qualified help. FWIW.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

brett said:


> ive had a pretty ordinary 12 months, seperated from my wife and into a bit of a rut and a dark spot. Trying to get myself really motivated to hop on the bike my when i twinged my back a little. result is huge pain down left leg from sciatica. Its slowly getting better as it is actually muscular not spine problems. feels like a knife at times.
> im about 80% and wondering if anyone has any experience with sciatica. im worried hopping on the bike will aggrivate things.
> I have a new 586 ready to ride, but with the isp i have little luxury for short term adjustment. im booking in for a proffesional bike fit just to be extra careful.
> seriously thought about shucking the whole thing in and become a hermit !
> any help


Sciatica is nerve, not muscle. It's the result of a bulging or 'slipped' disc. The bulge not being central, but more to one side or the other. Go see a doctor, and don't let them tell you it's muscular/skeletal without doing an MRI. There is no way to determine degenerative disc disease (which I have) otherwise.


----------



## dwright (Dec 16, 2011)

Hamstring stretches help control my sciatica. I have had some painful spells over the past 5 years that could only be treated with an epidural. The "Hamstretch" device works great and my back specialist likes it:
Cross training seems to have helped me as well.


----------



## bq_or_bust (Oct 27, 2007)

happy_frank said:


> Just sharing my scary, worrying ongoing experience..
> 49yrs old, typically do 4 group rides per week, 2 midweek about 30-40miles @18~20MPH
> 2 weekend of 50-80 miles @ 13-18, depending on hills (very big in northern California) About 60lbs overweight.
> Started getting pains in my lower back and pains & weakness in my left leg about 8 weeks ago. ( I 'diagnose' the weakness in hindsight, the pain was so intense I couldn't sense much)
> ...


it's "happy frank" in 2012 that needs help now, not "brett" from 2011

NOTE: sciatica is a SYMPTOM, NOT a diagnosis.

go see a doc who specializes in the back. maybe one in the area of sports medicine.

if you have gotten x-rays already, probably good to get an MRI (to see the soft tissue) and a EMG (testing which nerve is affected).

good luck.


----------

